

Growing Branch: new feed and compose - nchirls
http://growing.branch.com/post/33628635091/behind-the-scenes-new-feed-and-compose

======
sync
Does this look almost exactly like the new Basecamp to anyone else?

------
drudru11
looks like we rediscovered what newspapers knew for quite some time :-)

